# Ol' Shipwreck's birthday



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is true. It is my B-Day today - Turning 34. Plan to retire tomorrow


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Happy b-day man!!!! You're getting old!!! LOL!!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shipwreck and may you have many more. Baldy..


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

HAppy Birthday.










Here's a tip to say (to this lady) to this situation.

http://www.bogart-tribute.net/sounds/hello.wav


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

have a good one...!!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday, my Friend.

Hope life continues to do you well.


(34? Man, that's half my age!)

Bob Wright


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Enjoy your birthday, Shipwreck! I remember my 34th. Well, I *think* I remember my 34th. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday! 

34? I think I had my first midlife crisis about then. I was convinced I was too old to get hired, if I should lose my job.

Man, if I knew then what I know now. You got a lotta good life ahead of you. Don't retire just yet.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the well wishes guys


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shipwreck!


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

doh, u beat me, i posted it on forum annoucment thread about your birthday. well, happy birthday LOL!


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

*True Birthday Song*

This should be sung but oh well, here is the true birthday song...

Oh, when you were only two or three your mommy would always see that you got a party for your birthday...

Now you're older and more mature, at least I am pretty sure and shouldn't be treated like a baby...

Cause no one gives a .... about your birthday anymore and if you want the truth it just gives us a good excuse to sit here and humiliate you...

Oh I think that you'll agree your brain starts to atrophy each time you celebrate a birthday, unfortunately it helps remind you the best part of life is behind you and soon they will throw your final party...

Your hair will grey, teeth fall out, and sex refer to gender only..

So if you will join with me a toast to senility we wish you a happy happy birthday.

Happy Birthday Shipwreck :smt113


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy B-Day! 

I turned 33 yesterday. July rules! :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Happy birthday Ship.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So what did ya do for the day?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

LOL!! You're over twice my age. GEEEEEEEZER!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> So what did ya do for the day?!


Did some errands, and then picked my wife up at 11am and took her to Myrll Linch to do some stuff w/ her 401K. Then went out to eat and saw Clerks 2. Visited my parents around 6pm, and then stayed home and watched Stargate. Woohoo!! Fun day


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Did some errands, and then picked my wife up at 11am and took her to Myrll Linch to do some stuff w/ her 401K. Then went out to eat and saw Clerks 2. Visited my parents around 6pm, and then stayed home and watched Stargate. Woohoo!! Fun day


Sweeet! How was Clerks 2?! I wanna see it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just so so - wife didn't understand much of it - as she is not from this country. And, how can I translate the weird stuff in this movie. So, I didn't even try.

But, since leaving the film - ya tend to think about it a bit, and there have been a few parts that have kept me laughing for the past couple of days.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Just so so - wife didn't understand much of it - as she is not from this country. And, how can I translate the weird stuff in this movie. So, I didn't even try.
> 
> But, since leaving the film - ya tend to think about it a bit, and there have been a few parts that have kept me laughing for the past couple of days.


I really liked the first one and the cartoons. So when did ya order your wife?

:smt082 just kiddin :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Real funny 

I'll tell her ya said that


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Real funny
> 
> I'll tell her ya said that


Let her open up a can of good old fashioned whoop a$$...:smt062

Hey, Ship! Happy belated birthday! Did you get some nice presents?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks...

I actually already "spent" my present 2 months ago when I used some house money to buy my USP compact.

I did get $50 from my parents, though... Put it in the "next gun purchase fund." 

And, the new Beretta I won last weekend was also a hell of a present  - I can'tw ait until the shop calls me and tells me it is in...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Real funny
> 
> I'll tell her ya said that


Ahhhh!! lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, she can fly around like they did on Crouching Tiger - so, ya better watch out


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, she can fly around like they did on Crouching Tiger - so, ya better watch out


AH HA .....NOW we KNOW why you do all the housework...Fear,gutwrenching fear..:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> AH HA .....NOW we KNOW why you do all the housework...Fear,gutwrenching fear..:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


aka Whipped........

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

